
MonaTweeta II: Trying to encode images in Twitter's 140 character limit - joshwa
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35468141611@N01/3518306770/
======
joshu
I love the 140 UTF-8 char limit.

Of course, SMS, which is where this limit is from, is 165 7-bit chars.

------
there
bzip2/gzip-compressed tweets anyone?

~~~
drp
One could always view tinyurl as a type of lossless compression for
essentially limitless amounts of data. In that sense you can store as much as
you like in a single tweet.

~~~
derefr
I've always thought the best solution to texting arbitrary data would be
sending the MD5sum (or some other hash, and hopefully one which uses base 36
instead of base 16 for link brevity) on a link-forwarding service that sent
you to the document _on some server, somewhere_. That is, something like:
<http://md5url.com/d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e> would be a URL this
redirector would give you, based on a hash _it_ did of the content _it_
retrieved from the link you fed it. If the link ever broke, you could just
search for the particular hash and find the file that way, assuming that there
are document/image/torrent hosting sites that allow you to search by the kind
of hashes it uses.

~~~
silentbicycle
Interesting idea. It's probably worth explicitly thinking of first it as a
distributed hash table, rather than a link forwarder, though.

Incidentally, using google as a rainbow table sometimes works, though only for
people who have really weak passwords and no salting.

